# Miracle mineral supplement for your dog?



## Dustin4321 (May 15, 2013)

My family and I have used this product for a long time and other than becoming nauseous myself once from it there are no aide effects but I truly have seen its power.

For those unfamiliar, this was originally used to treat malaria and was done successfully to thousands of patients. Look up the info on it. 

My question is, does anybody have any info on it for dogs? I imagine one drop would cure nearly any sickness, since it is one of the strongest anti-viral, anti-fungus, anti-bacterial (not an antibiotic however, slight difference that I believe has to do more with aiding the system in fighting bad bacteria, rather than cleaning out the bacteria itself)

So how about it? Any loonies have a go?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

THIS?!?

Miracle Mineral Supplement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No.....it's bleach. Bleach actually does have a place in infected skin wound treatment but I would be cautious about its use as a medicine.


----------



## Dustin4321 (May 15, 2013)

It's not bleach. It's chlorine dioxide. Don't be turned off by the word chlorine. Also, wiki isn't a good source for alternative treatment info; its quite biased. If it were bleach, my family and I and my neighbors and friends would be dead rather than cured of many ailments such as: MRSA, chronic foliculitis, cancer, influenza within 24 hours of first symptom, common cold within 48 where otherwise my colds last 2 weeks minimum, psoriasis, and many others.

I think it's www.miraclemineral.org or www.miracle-mineral-supplement.com 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

